# Ferm FHB-940



## Rattypuff (24 Oct 2010)

I have seen one for sale - does anyone use one of these? know how old it is? any faults or amazing features?!

Im a newbie and will be buying one blind, for my partner!!

Thanks Emma x


----------



## stevebuk (24 Oct 2010)

i would be tempted to try and find something a little better if possible, what sort of budget do you have ?


----------



## Rattypuff (25 Oct 2010)

Thanks Steve 

Hmmm, well i only have a budget of about £250...im trying to get other people to perhaps buy the tools..


----------



## stevebuk (25 Oct 2010)

Thats actually not too bad a budget to get something fairly decent, try scanning ebay and keep away from clarke stuff, there's usually something going on there.


----------



## Oakbear (26 Oct 2010)

This would be a good deal for £250

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/record-cl3-pr...r_Crafts_EH&hash=item35ad5f2600#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## loz (26 Oct 2010)

is there an echo in here ?


----------



## Bluefoxy (26 Oct 2010)

This is a small lathe but capable of doing many things and would make an excellent starter lathe. Buy it now price of £185

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/JET-JML-1014-Mini ... 3f0445875a


----------

